# Need input on Hoyt tuning video



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Great idea. The only other thing I personally would like to see is what the timing should look like for the C2 cams on the 07s. Even in the manual they show different cams, which when working on a bow myself, doesnt' show me exactly how to time them.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Well I personally have not worked on a C2 cam but the way I would lay this out it would be done on a Trykon XL with Zephyr cams but the principal of what I would go over would apply to most hybrid cams out there. I might inquire at my proshop to see if they will let me borrow some of the left over 07 bows to have some of the newer cams in the video but bottom line the Cam and 1/2 is going to have the same tuning concept across the board because it is the same hybrid cam concept.


----------



## watch_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Great idea. I think it would sell.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

More than likely a video showing procedures, tools and the way things are supposed to be would benefit many.

I spoke at length with javi and he himself said he was a engineer, not a technical writer.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I am probably gonna make the video anyway just for the kicks of doing it. Yeah Javi is a wealth of knowledge but is not a instruction "recipe" writer. I was able to grasp most of what he wrote but after one phone call it was like night and day. My hopes is that by making this video I can shed light on the tuning process as far as how to do it. The video may not get you dead on but get you very close and give you the mental tools to be able to get your Hoyt to be the smoothest, quietest, most consistent it can be.


----------



## hoytthunder1960 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. Please pm me when you have it done. I'll get one for sure.


----------



## NativeOne (Feb 7, 2006)

I too would like a PM when these are ready to purchase, I only shoot Hoyt Bows and this knowledge of tuning is priceless, seeing and doing is better than reading and doing.


----------



## bassstrker (Dec 18, 2005)

PM me


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

WOW not even 24 hours and I have 2 emails and a couple PM's. The poll looks as I will have to do this huh?


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Put me down for one. :thumbs_up


----------



## 73 VEGA (Sep 19, 2007)

I need one all so!


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

I would like one, too.


----------



## mecca (Nov 20, 2007)

I think that would be great as I'm just about to order up some bucknastys and was thinking I'd attempt the tuning process. I could burn for you if ya get into a pinch-:wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I may have good news for you guys but my lips are sealed till I get news from a few people around here at AT.
Till then.......


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i'd buy one. Pm me when it's done.


----------



## newbarcher (Jan 17, 2007)

I too would like one. Pm me when done. I will also keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am so glad I stumbled across this. I want one. I have used Javi's method on a Trykon twice, 2 different xTecs, a ProTec, a CyberTec, a SeirraTec, a Trykon Sport, an MT Sport and my new Katera XL. I think I am doing everything right but I don't do much with the creep tuning. I just get the cams timed correctly. Seeing it done would be awesome. Thanks for being willing to do this. I will shoot you a PM so you can let me know when you get it done.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm in for one.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll buy one, but I'd feel more comfortable with you working on ProElite/C2's...even though the concept is the same......I know everyone wants you to work on their bow.....


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I know. One of the thing everyone will have to get their minds around is the fact that no matter which bow I use in the video that they are all a Cam and 1/2. So the principles I use will transcend from bow to bow to bow as long as it is a Cam and 1/2.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I feel that I'm doing everything correctly and am having good results but I would still buy one in a minute as referance. Eventhough I'm having good results maybe there is something that I can improve or missing.

Sign me up.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Put me down for one. I understand it but still have trouble.:tongue: To be able to see the creep tuning would be great.

Kevin


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tuning Video*

I'll buy one also. Please put me on th PM list! Great idea.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I would have killed for a how-to video of how to time a cam&1/2 system the other night! I'd buy!!! Let me know when they're available!


----------



## MSBowhunter243 (Oct 12, 2007)

More information is always good. Put me on the PM list as well.
Thanks


----------



## tjwood (Oct 30, 2006)

If you can ship to the UK, count me in .


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Probably the best 10 bucks this new Hoyt shooter will ever spend. Count me in!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Probably the best 10 bucks this new Hoyt shooter will ever spend. Count me in!


----------



## PTarcher (Jun 30, 2005)

*Great idea.*

I think this is a great idea. Please PM me when finished and I'll take one.


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

count me in i need one too,pm me and well do this thanks:wink:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I voted "no thanks", but I still think it's a good idea.:nod: There should be a bunch who would be interested. So don't think my vote is really a negative. It's a good idea.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbs_up sounds good


----------



## Backwoods (May 23, 2003)

This is a great idea! I'll take one when you get them done.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Ok Guys I will get one put together. Now this will not be ready soon as I am in the busy part of the year right now. I hope to have the video made and ready to ship by the first week of April. I will get it done as soon as I can. I don't want to rush it though because I want to get more than just the basics in it. I will keep an eye on this thread and will post here as soon as I can give you guys details on the progress. Sound good?


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Ok Guys I will get one put together. Now this will not be ready soon as I am in the busy part of the year right now. I hope to have the video made and ready to ship by the first week of April. I will get it done as soon as I can. I don't want to rush it though because I want to get more than just the basics in it. I will keep an eye on this thread and will post here as soon as I can give you guys details on the progress. Sound good?



Sounds good. If you would quit messin' around on the computer you would get it done faster


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

CaptPete said:


> Sounds good. If you would quit messin' around on the computer you would get it done faster


HAHA. Funny. Fact is last week I had the flu so was on here more than I had ever been and am making up for it this week. I will only be on here in the morning before work and like last night after a 15 hour shift and need something to relax me besides a epsi:.


----------



## 73 VEGA (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds Great! Looking foward for the release.


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

I like the idea of the video as I have a set of strings on the way and have not done it before.

How about having the video posted on the web? That way you do not have to worry about getting the copies made and shipping them. Just make the video and put it on the web. If it gets too long you could post the chapters separate.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Count me in as well 
I have done it several times, but would like to see it done.


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

Great Idea, I'll take one when they are ready.


----------



## sleeper96 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would buy one as well.:thumbs_up


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> HAHA. Funny. Fact is last week I had the flu so was on here more than I had ever been and am making up for it this week. I will only be on here in the morning before work and like last night after a 15 hour shift and need something to relax me besides a epsi:.


 Well have a couple on me. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:

Kevin


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

just bought my first hoyt, i'll be needing one those babies. Let me know when you get it togeather:wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

OK guys I would like your input. What besides the initial setup would you like me to cover. While I will try to set up to cover a few different scenarios and explaining exactly(to my knowledge) what each cable does for your bow. I cannot possibly cover every situation. I will give you the tools to figure it out though.
I plan on going over the creep tuning which in my opinion is the most important step in the tuning process. As of right now the only Hoyt that I have is my Trykon but all the principles are the same. i do have my wifes MT sport with dual cams but she is leary of me fooling with it as she has not had enough time with it yet. (Christmas present)
What would you guys like me to cover. I will make a list and if I get enough requests of certain part of the tuning process then I can elaborate more.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Replacing string and cables


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I think the timing and creep tuning is the biggest thing. I have done several but I have not done the creep part. Lots of the other stuff like peeps and arrow rest and such is covered by others. Also I say just go for it with you Trykon. They are all done the same. Looking forward to getting a copy so I hope you can get it done soon. Thanks.


----------



## newbietroller (Oct 13, 2004)

*Hoyt DVD*

Put me on your list and I will purchase a DVD as soon as it becomes available. I would like to learn about cam lean, cam rotation, cam timing. Also, installation of peeps, kisser buttons, loops onto the string and eliminating rotation. 

I've got an ultratech and a Trykon (not an XL), and would like to tune them myself.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Tuning DVD update....*

Well Murphy strikes again. I tossed out the idea of this video thinking i would have time to get it done pretty quick. I Thought that I would set a preliminary date of the first week of April and release it early. Well April is starting to sound close to right. We are all of a sudden slammed at work and I have been working 11+ hours all week and will be working most Saturdays till we get caught up. So needless to say I will try to have these ready by April. I had hoped to have them ready before spring turkey season but I just do not see that happening at this point. 

I am sorry that it is going to take so long but in the gas business it is an all or nothing affair.

The only time I get to stop by here is a quick peek in the morning before work and for a bit in at night after I get home.

I will get them done as soon as I have time to work on a DVD that will be of value and not something just thrown together in haste.

Keep the input coming I am getting emails for suggestions and I even have a couple of guys offering to send there bows in which is just plain awesome. You guys rock! :rock::band::RockOn:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Take your time , just put everything that you can think of on it ...


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

A good thing is worth waiting for. Take the time and we will wait.


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

put me on your list too.


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

i will take one pm me when its done :darkbeer:


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Target*

I´m in for sure !!!

I´m a Target (FITA) shooter with Ultraelite and Spirals , look around if you can put some secrets or tricks for us !!!

Thanks anyway , DVD will be very apreciated for all the people worldwide !!

Jorge


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Please put me on your list of purchasers!!!*

I have been shooting Martins but I am looking at making the switch to Hoyts. This would be a valuable tool for learning how to tune the cam and 1/2. Are you keeping a list of people wanting to purchase the DVD or how do we know when it is done?

Great idea and thanks for the effort in putting this together.
Norm


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

*Invaluable*

I will buy one when they are ready. I have tuned my Reflex a few times now with pretty good success but never feel satisfied that I got it the best I could :set1_cook2even though I'm happy with the feel of the bow). Seeing someone else doing it will be invaluable. 

I would like to see the cams synced with even tiller, then *keeping the sync* while timing the draw stop.


----------



## LightmanSA (Jan 21, 2008)

*Count me in..*

PM me when its done.. I'll gladly pay for the technical help.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I will take one, put me on the list


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

I would love one, count me in:thumbs_up


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*I'll take one*

If your going to put so much stuff on the DVD you might as well charge more for it. Im will to pay more just let me know when it is done! Tnturkeyman


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

heck yea...i would buy one.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in

PM me when it's finished and I get you the funds.


----------



## parker-3 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. PM when it happens.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Count me in, I will take one when you get it done. Thanks!


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

would be a good Idea


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

*great idea*

pm me I will take one also, thanks


----------



## Bull Herbie (Dec 9, 2007)

I would love to have one! Let me know when you have it.


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*tuning dvd*

sign me up- great idea!

thanks


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll take one......sign me up


----------



## steerwrestler (Oct 20, 2004)

*yep*

oh yea i want one would love to have a video to look at while doing this


----------



## meo (May 25, 2006)

*add me*

please add my name to the list.


----------



## atsomepoint (Feb 4, 2008)

*send me one PLEASE*

Sounds great love to have on


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take 2 please !! 

Terry K


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

*tuning*

great idea i'll take two.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

I have an 05 Vtec, so I would love to buy the dvd. Count me in.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it would be a great idea. I'd include how to lengthen and shorten the DL while keeping cam tune. You could also have sections or separate disks on Mathews Solocam and binary cams. Also individual tuning, like cam creep, walk-back and group tuning could be shown although this has been done by others.


----------



## bow-hunt (Jan 28, 2005)

*I'll buy one*

Let me know when they are ready, I'll take one.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

AKRuss said:


> I think it would be a great idea. I'd include how to lengthen and shorten the DL while keeping cam tune. You could also have sections or separate disks on Mathews Solocam and binary cams. Also individual tuning, like cam creep, walk-back and group tuning could be shown although this has been done by others.


This is going to focus on the Cam and 1/2 system. Sorry no Mathews or Bowtechs.


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Ok Guys I need more input. When I get the DVD ready do you care what the actual disc looks like? I can print up some nice looking labels for the disc so it looks more professional or I can take a Sharpie marker to it and label it.
The choice is yours. Lets here it.
This will in no way affect the information I put on it only the looks of the disc when you see it.*


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Also if you are thinking of ordering new strings wait till you get this video and tuned your ow. You will thank me later.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> *Ok Guys I need more input. When I get the DVD ready do you care what the actual disc looks like? I can print up some nice looking labels for the disc so it looks more professional or I can take a Sharpie marker to it and label it.
> The choice is yours. Lets here it.
> This will in no way affect the information I put on it only the looks of the disc when you see it.*


To me I don't care. Keep your cost down and just write on it. If you feel creative and want to spend the money and time have fun. Just so it does not delay the delivery of the DVD to us but too much.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Sharpie!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I think I am going to just Sharpie them. It would not add to the time to produce the DVD but would probably add to the costs.

I should start shooting the actual video in a week or two now that we are slowing down at work. So I am still shooting for the last week of march to the first of April. After shooting the video I will need to digitize it and edit it so that will take a little bit but things seem to be rolling as planned.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Sharpie. Between my kids ,wife and myself we have 5 Hoyts so this would come in handy.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> For around $10 i would buy it. As a new owner of a 07 38 PRO with the C2 cams and have a 05 Ultratec with Cam+1/2 coming in a few weeks i would love to get a good idea of "how to" Just as long is it covered all the cam setups.


After reading your post in the Hoyt tuning thread I can tell you now that this would help you with both of your bows. I would not remove the "Stealth shot" rubbers stops in the cams just yet, They do not help with the wall to speak of. The reason you are experiencing a spongy wall is that the cams are not in time/sync. Even by letting the top limb down like you did it will not fix your problem. Both limbs need to be tightened all the way down. You can back them off 1/4 turn but that is a personal choice.
The C2 is still a Cam and 1/2 but is just smoother and only offers a 65% letoff. The techniques I show on the DVD with work on both of you bows.


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

Too bad I didn't live closer to you guys. I'd be more then happy to let you use the Vulcan as a LH bow for us lefty's out there.

Oh, and I finally have it all timed out now. Amazing on how much difference the cams sit while resting, compaired to when it's a full draw.

~Dustin


----------



## jlwdvm (Oct 3, 2005)

What about other hybrid cam systems? Would most of the info carry over to the other brands? Are they basically the same systems?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

jlwdvm said:


> What about other hybrid cam systems? Would most of the info carry over to the other brands? Are they basically the same systems?


The principals of timing a hybrid cam system are generally the same so I see no reason why you should not be able to carry it over to Darton or whom ever makes a hybrid cam system.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I would like a dvd also please.


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

Put me on the list too!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Interested. Put me on the list too. Thanks.

David


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I just bought the George Ryals Professional Tuning DVD Lots of info but I did not find it very helpful ? 
If you would like to view it just to see how he put it together, I be glad to send it to you ! Just a thought..

Terry K.


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

*Interested !*

Please let me know when it is ready.
Thanks, Harley


----------



## LaMar Stewart (Feb 12, 2008)

Put me down for one. The information is well worth the cost. 
Wonderful


----------



## whitearrow01 (May 23, 2007)

i am planing on getting a new katera or vectrix plus so if your method will get them tuned effeciently then count me in.are you going to show from nib bow to completed?as in nocking height and rest centershot and such as that?also,it would look kinda cool to have the hoyt logo or something on it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

What I am mainly going to cover is bench tuning, and creep tuning. some basic setup will be covered. If I covered a complete bare bow to ready to shoot tutorial it would take a bit more time.

I can show ret set up and paper tuning and all that but have not had many requests for it. If I get some more requests for it then I will do it but they will need to come quick cause i am starting the filming this weekend and really am going to try to finish the filming this weekend so i can get it edited and ready to burn.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Need to know*

What if anything would you like this video to cover beside the initial bench tuning and creep tuning? Need to know this so I can put it in the video.
Need to know guys. The more I out on it though the more it will cost in the end.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have a 06 Protec cam 1/2 and am getting a new 737 cam 1/2 plus, want to see how to tune them for the best performance, draw stop tuning, creep tuning, paper tuning, walk back tuning, detailed instructions on the video of twisting and untwisting string and cables for peak performance, thanks, Dave


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Take a bow that is way out of tune and show how to get it back into tune including twisting cables and strings telling which cable twisting does what.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

illbowhunter said:


> Take a bow that is way out of tune and show how to get it back into tune including twisting cables and strings telling which cable twisting does what.


Exactumundo!!!!!


----------



## gcshaw1 (Jan 22, 2008)

*just some ideas*

I would like some input on the tiller tuning and you could lower the cost a great deal buy making it a file on the computer, and just distribute it via email. That would eliminate the entire DVD. not to mention it would distribute faster without any shipping cost at all. Maybe a internet version for those who want it anyway.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

What do you mean by tiller tuning? If you are refering to adjusting limb bolts a little this way and a little that way to get the best grouping I could go over it but would not be something that I do on film. The time it takes to figure it out goes well beyond what i will have on the DVD. I have looked into doing internet download delivery and the bandwidth I would need to distribute a copy 100 times not to mention repeats due to drops would be high due to the size it would be. Then if they continue to sell I would need even more than that. Most people that I have spoken with prefer having a hard copy for their money. Good old fashion DVD's is the method I have chosen. 

Thanks for the input guys, Most of what I will be covering is what you have asked for. I believe I am going to focus this DVD on the basic tuning of a Hoyt Cam and 1/2 like I originally planned. I have had a bunch of requests for other stuff but I don't want to spread myself to thin on this DVD or venture into areas that I am not well versed in. I may do another DVD later focusing on other aspects of tuning.

With what I show you on this DVD anyone should be able to understand how the cam system works, which cables are responsible for what, which to twist to do what, get that elusive balance between draw timing and cam sync, and creep tuning. All of this will be done with a camera in my face so you will actually see what is happening. I will possibly cover paper and walkback tuning.(I will at least go over it, I may not physically perform it on film), and I will throw in a few tips and tricks along the set up of the bow. I will start bare bow and put most everything on in between bench tune and creep tune. 

SOund good to you guys?

Lord willing the filming will be done this weekend then it will be off to editing.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

When can I buy one of these videos? Larry


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Big LB said:


> When can I buy one of these videos? Larry


I will be selling them soon. Still in production right now but coming along nicely. Still looking like the beginning of April like planned. May have a week before to preorder so That I can make sure everyone gets one on the release date.


----------



## BearCrazy (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in. Hook me up. How do we find out when they are ready?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

BearCrazy said:


> I'm in. Hook me up. How do we find out when they are ready?


I will make an annoucement here on this thread and link to my website.


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

Would love it!
If your taking orders, PM me.
Otherwise I'll keep checking back for the web link.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I would like to go ahead and let everyone know that I have a Katera XL with the Cam and 1/2 + on loan from Reeves Sporting Goods in Clayton GA to go along with the 2006 Trykon XL. So I will be able to film both styles of cams, Fixed DL and Adjustable. 

Anyone that come to Northeast GA needs to look these guys up when you need something. Jeff Houston is the man and will do you right.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

RaptorX said:


> Would love it!
> If your taking orders, PM me.
> Otherwise I'll keep checking back for the web link.


I plan on doing a preorder for 5 days to a week before the release to make sure that I get enough copies ready and build up a small stock pile so others can have them quickly.
I will be coming here and posting about preorders and leaving a link to the place to get it. 

Guys I am going to lean heavily on Paypal to accept orders. I will take checks and MOs but there will be delay in shipping till you check clears. If you are not using Paypal (I don't understand why not) then I just wanted you to be aware of delays. When preorders start, Paypal will ensure there is not a delay in shipping due to waiting on payment.


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Count me in...*

I'll be looking out for the pre-order link...

Just make sure to have an option for postage to the UK!:wink:


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

I own 3 Hoyts, all with different cams. 2007 Ultra Elite with C2's - 2006 Ultra Elite with Cam & 1/2 Adjustables and a 2004 Pro-Tec with Spirals. Will all 3 be covered? Or will just the Cam & 1/2 Adjustables be covered?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

target_shooter said:


> I'll be looking out for the pre-order link...
> 
> Just make sure to have an option for postage to the UK!:wink:


You are the first to ask me about worldwide shipping but, Never fear, Hoyt Thompson is here! I already thought of that and will set it up to handle shipping to everywhere but Northern Ireland,......just kidding.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Big LB said:


> I own 3 Hoyts, all with different cams. 2007 Ultra Elite with C2's - 2006 Ultra Elite with Cam & 1/2 Adjustables and a 2004 Pro-Tec with Spirals. Will all 3 be covered? Or will just the Cam & 1/2 Adjustables be covered?


I am going to cover the fixed position cams (Zephyr, Vector, Z3 and C2) on my Vector cammed Trykon and going to cover adjustable cams on the Katera XL with Camand 1/2 Plus. The technique is the same on all of the cams just slight differences between the adjustable and fixed cams. So everything I show you on the Zephyr cam will be the same on all of your bows because they are all hybrid cams.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Sweet. I am ready to buy when you are ready to sell. Thanks, Larry


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

For a good video on tuning Hoyts, I wouldn't be able to get my money out fast enough. Let me know when they are ready I definetly would like one.:wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Well first day of filming went by to quickly. We did not get it all done and I have not reviewed what we shot yet but I know there is going to be some things we are going to have to redo but, it is a start. I am going to try to shoot some footage through the week and finish filming next weekend. Not a real setback though I still feel I can have this done and ready for the beginning of April and no later than mid April. 

I know you guys want it now but I am trying to do this like a newbie is standing right there so that everything is explained and understandable. This will be very thorough on the main topics so that there should not be any questions when you reach the end.
I knew that this would be the challange of the ordeal and guys, If you have never done this, it is harder than it looks. We shot one scene 12 times and I am still not positive I got it like I want it. Anyway I want to keep you guys updated to the progress.

Also we opted to not use a studio to film this cause I want the viewer to see that you do not have to have a nice proshop or fancy setups to do this, so it is going to be shot on a 2X4 workbench in a basement. We would do it in my "man cave" where I normally do all this but it is under extensive renovation and the current lighting and acoustics stink.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

I want one too, count me in.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> BRO you got it covered very well, no need for paying for some fancy studio and like you said there will be noobs (ME) using this so its gonna kick some butt im sure. everyones waiting PATIENTLY so when its done its done, take your time do it right and have someone thats not involved in the making of it critique everything, im sure theres others in here that would maybe even JAVI and give input and get it completely right before you go into final copying. THANK YOU from all of us for doing this, and im sure youll profit some from it also I mean i know you will be compensated for your time. This may be a start of a good small business venture also.


Well, I was not going to pay for studio time. My sister owns a shop that has a back room that is set up to do everything from tattooing and piercing to photos and video. It is not "high style" but it is a pretty good setup. Some friends and I talked about the video and one quoted Will Primos at me saying "this ain't hoolywood!" So after some thought I decided that doing this on a 20 dollar workbench in my sisters basement would help put the idea over that this can be done anywhere by anybody. You do not have to have a fully outfitted proshop to do this. Anyway I am calling it a night and will work more on this thru the week. Ya'll be good and I will see you in a day or two.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Ozzie*

Don't forget to make it available for us aswell. Please:wink:


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Just what I need!!
Thanks


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll take one!!!


----------



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

Where is the list to sign up for a copy? I have a vectrix that I "think" is tuned good and proper however when it comes time to restring it, I'd like to see how you do it from start to finish so I can do my own rather than dropping a ton of cash on it to get a basic job done.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Rye77 said:


> Where is the list to sign up for a copy? I have a vectrix that I "think" is tuned good and proper however when it comes time to restring it, I'd like to see how you do it from start to finish so I can do my own rather than dropping a ton of cash on it to get a basic job done.


Your on the list. I am goingto keep you guys updated on the process right here on this thread.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave3:

Don't forget me


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

How is it coming?

Don't let something like _work_ get in your rode of getting this dvd done. :wink:


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

HT.put me down for one also....Thanks in advance..


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

Count Me In . Pm Me When Its Done. Thanks Bobby


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

illbowhunter said:


> How is it coming?
> 
> Don't let something like _work_ get in your rode of getting this dvd done. :wink:



Honestly not as fast as I would like. Not only am I competing with my work schedule, which is pretty extensive right now, I am competing with my camera operators schedule. If I could do this by myself it would go a bit quicker but, God only saw fit to give two arms. 
As I type this I am cooking dinner for a sick wife after working 12 hours. I am pretty tired. The film we shot this past weekend is going to be a do over cause I do not think that it is clear. Like I said trying to shoot this from a stand point that a newbie that has never used a bow press will feel confident enough to at least try. Not as easy as I thought. I am going to be working on it all weekend but once again I will be "on call" for work and that may get in the way.
I am being as quick about this as i can but, I am not going to put out something that will not be understandable and a waste of your time. I want everyone that watches it to be able to understand at the *very least 80%* of it and be able to quickly figure out the rest of it with hands on with their equipment.

Hope all is well and I am back to the kitchen.


----------



## ODPS (Jan 22, 2003)

*yeah.... I'd like a copy*

yeah... sign me up too... I'd like to see your video....


----------



## wvoutlaw (Nov 14, 2007)

*Sign me up*

I to would like a copy when you get it done.


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

*I would take one*

Please let me know when I can get one. 

Jeff


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

me too


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

About time someone does this. You can add my name to the list also. thx. Tony


----------



## Arrowroot (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep me in the loop also.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

*$$$$$*

Do you know how much you are going to charge for one of these videos? Could I pay for it now? I know you thought pay-pal was going to be your payment method of choice, right? Larry


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

> Do you know how much you are going to charge for one of these videos? Could I pay for it now? I know you thought pay-pal was going to be your payment method of choice, right? Larry



I will accept MO and personal checks as well but I would prefer Paypal for its convienence and both parties saftey.

I will be takeing preorders soon. I want to get more of the DVD done before I would feel right taking the money.

I am going to try to stick to 10 dollars TYD but I must get the filming done and see what the duplication costs are. I had no idea that this would be over 50 discs but I seem to have 150+ wanting them so I am holding of on a final price right now but 10 should be about right.


----------



## Bestwthbow (Aug 17, 2006)

Please count me in. My 38Ultra with the vector cams have been off as much as 3/4 of inch in as few as 300 arrows. I personal do not tune my bow. I have a sponser do it, but i know its not right. I will give it to him, to tune it right. Thank you for sharing. later :darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Got a bunch of film done today. About 7 hours of filming, changing the setup, reviewing, and some reshooting. We are almost done filming. This may seem like a bunch but it really is not if you think of it as film it, watch it, figure out if it was right, then redo's on some of it.
As I reviewed some of the last footage, I am going to have a final segment where I recap and show you some things that I do but did not film it and we do not want to reshoot a whole segment for 1 thing that I missed or forgot to mention.
Hope this does not put anyone off cause I really want to get this done and out there to you guys. It will still be very explanitive and easy to understand. Anything you don't quite understand should click when you are doing this for the first time on your bow.

Just keeping you guys updated.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,
I want to make sure everyone is on the same page with this,

I am getting a lot of PM's asking for some great things to be added to the DVD and I would love to do all of them but, at the same time I started this idea to focus on getting your Hoyt bow into spec, timing the draw stops, setting the initial tiller, attaining draw length and draw weight. This seemed to be eluding people that were trying to follow the method JAVI posted and this DVD idea originated there. If I have enough time left I will try to cover walk back/French tuning and other things. This will not be a short DVD.

From the emails and PM's I am getting it seems that some are wanting me to start from a bare bow and watch me go thru bench tuning, creep tuning, setting my rest, center shot, paper tune, sight in, French tune, walk back tune, broadhead tune, and finalize the bow.

I would love to do all of this but, the fact is just the bench tuning, and creep tuning is going to take some time to go over. I do plan on throwing in some other various tidbits that I do to setup my bow.

I do hope everyone understands that to do these few things will make a world of difference in your bow and are the most important first steps. I also hope everyone understands that I cannot put absolutely everything on this DVD, there is just not enough time on a single disc. If these sell good then I will consider doing more. 

This is a challenge to do but, it is fun and I have learned that this is a bit more difficult teaching a camera to do this and teaching another archer. The camera does not ask questions like "what do you mean by..." or "how come...." So I am trying to cover many different outcomes without someone standing there asking me why am I doing this or that. Teaching is a bunch easier than a cover all tutorial. Anyway I thought I would post this and hope I am not hurting feelings by not going into a full tune and setup DVD. Like I said if this goes well then I will try doing another one on the setup.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> i think the aspect of pure tuning a hoyt and getting into spec is all you need to cover on this, setting up a rest and walkback tuning and all that other stuff is too much. Stick with your original of just the pure tuning of the bow and maybe later another venture can be the other stuff.


That is what I am going to have to do.

I am on my way out the door to start reviewing this with the camera operator and a "innocent bystander".
We are going to disect what we have and reshoot the bad partsreally going to great lengths to make sure it is correct and understandable. Would not be worth the time to give ya'll a DVD full of inaccuacies and uncomperhensible babble.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

I am going to be getting my first hoyt in a couple months, katera xl. I have been looking at pics in the hoyt brochure to try and figure out what cable does what when you put a twist in it. You can count me in when your dvd is done. I won't be doing the work on my hoyt but it is still nice to know how to get them to spec and what each cable does. Good luck, look forward to viewing it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Well I am back home from reviewing the footage we encoded to Hard disk.
I must have a a pack of tommyknockers following me around.

At this time, My sister is trying to save all the film as we speak. 

We hooked up my drive and started to watch it and we noticed a sound in the back ground that can only be described as an out of balance rip saw. We started looking for the sound and by the looks of the video playing on the screen we immediatly knew what it was. By the time we got it turned off and out of the box it was as loud as a skil saw. My heart sank.

My hard drive with all of the video has failed. I am so dad gum mad!!!! I was fixing to throw it through a window till my sister stopped me. She is trying to work on it as I am to pissed to attempt it right now. She and I have a decent amount of computer knowledge and I do not know if she honestly thinks she can save it but I know better. It is shot. I just watched 20+ hours of prep, filming, and refilming go up in smoke.

I will start refilming this weekend after I aquire a new hard drive to store the video on.

Sorry for the bad news guys but, the video may be a tad later than expected. I will not be deterred though, I am going to do this if it finally kills me. I was almost done with a few add ins and reshoots too. Man this just burns in places I did not know I had.

And before you ask most of the preshot film has been recorded over after it was transferred to the Hard Drive.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Bonz said:


> I am going to be getting my first hoyt in a couple months, katera xl. I have been looking at pics in the hoyt brochure to try and figure out what cable does what when you put a twist in it. You can count me in when your dvd is done. I won't be doing the work on my hoyt but it is still nice to know how to get them to spec and what each cable does. Good luck, look forward to viewing it.


Just so happen toward the beginning of the DVD I will have a "Basic Physics" of the Cam and 1/2, where I show you want string/cable is doing what. You will find this helpful I am sure.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't wait for this! Sorry to hear about the HD failure, it is truly deflating to have a lot of work be destroyed like that. We are all eagerly awaiting the project completion.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

this is exactly what I need, so add me to the list.

thanks and good luck.

btw, what bow press are you using, Hoyt T?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dx2 said:


> this is exactly what I need, so add me to the list.
> 
> thanks and good luck.
> 
> btw, what bow press are you using, Hoyt T?


I am using a Sonic Press That was sold here for some time. No longer available due to some trouble with the guy filling the orders. I may be selling mine soon if you are interested. It is very similar to the Omni Press. If I were to recommend a press It would be the Ultra Press made right here by Gritty, resonably priced, or the Last Chance Archery Press, kinda pricy but after you use it you will love it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I am going to try and start re shooting the video this weekend but this Friday it is My 10th anniversary with my wife and feel that I may not get much accomplished as far as the video. 

I will keep working on it though as much as I can. I am certain I can no longer make the deadline of the first week of April but will do all I can to get it out ASAP. Will also keep the project on 2 different hard drives to prevent this happening again.


----------



## justwannashoot (Mar 9, 2008)

Man real sorry to hear about all your hard work up in smoke....Im sure I speak for all of us out here. Good luck with the restart but first enjoy your 10th anniversary and congrats!!!! 
I am new to AT and just bought a 08 Katera XL with Cam 1/2 plus cams and was looking to find something to help me tune it (all aspects). I Read through all the posts and cant wait for the video. Thanks alot.
Travis


----------



## BowWolf (Sep 18, 2006)

*Video*

Please add me to the list. Also, good things come to those who wait.:set1_draught2:


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 28, 2002)

Count me in.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:

Have you considered covering the tuning aspect for Spiral cams?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Count me in.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:
> 
> Have you considered covering the tuning aspect for Spiral cams?


I do not have a spiral cam bow to show but the process would be the same seeing it is just a Hybrid cam. They are a bit more radical giving them the speed they have but the process I go over will work on any Hoyt cam and 1/2.


----------



## Taximan (Nov 8, 2007)

Add me in for a video also. Sorry about the HD problem. Can you take the hard drive somewhere that can get the data off of it?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

The cost for data recover is high, I already checked.
I am going to start reshooting it this week.
This may have been a blessing disguise because some of the footage we went over was going to have to be redone anyway because I could have explained it better.
I will keep you guys updated as I go. This was not a major set back but will require a little more time to prepare now. I would expect it towards the middle to end of April.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

*JTLYK...I am still in.*

Take your time, when ever you get it done, as long as it takes.....I will take one. Larry


----------



## owenf (Jan 10, 2007)

Count me in for a dvd.

Sorry to hear about your hard drive failure. If you've had a head crash then it's probably cactus but you can leave the drive in the fridge overnight and try it then. Alternatively you can take the platters out and put them in another donor drive and get as much info from the drive as possible - but I doubt that will work from the noises you have mentioned. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

put me on the list , whenever it is available. Killer idea !

:darkbeer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm wanting one of these video's, as well...I's really prefer to use a U.S. Postal Money Order, though...If thats O.K....I dont mind the extra couple days of waiting....Thanks!...Harperman


----------



## tovli (Jul 28, 2004)

Count me in for it - one cam&1/2 and one cam&1/2plus in my family. 

Does the tuning have to be done with limbs maxed or can you do the tuning at the weight the bow is used at?


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Cranked down to the max as an even tiller plays a part in the overall tuning...


----------



## Bowgren (Aug 24, 2003)

Count me in for one.:wink:


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*gotta have one*

Bring it!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Uncle Fen said:


> Cranked down to the max as an even tiller plays a part in the overall tuning...


HUH?
Are you making a statement or asking a question???


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

count me in for the dvd when it is done. i am looking forward to it


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*I want one too...*

I have a suggestion too...since you are doing the video why dont you do all the hoyt cams so guys really get specifics on each cam, the original cam 1/2 is different from the cam 1/2 plus and the C2 so do them all, zephry, all the cams available today.


Thanks 
Joe Lorenti

Remember keep me on the list. thanks again


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

JLorenti said:


> I have a suggestion too...since you are doing the video why dont you do all the hoyt cams so guys really get specifics on each cam, the original cam 1/2 is different from the cam 1/2 plus and the C2 so do them all, zephry, all the cams available today.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I wished I could do that. Foremost, I do not have access to all the different cams, Cam and 1/2, spiral, C2, zephyr,vector,Z3,cam and 1/2+, and the wheel and one half. That is 7 different bows and the fact is the 2 bows I have to use(one mine and one on loan from a local sporting goods shop) really encompasses all the techniques to get your bow in spec and creep tuned.
Second of all If I tuned 7 different bows on film it would be a 3 disc set. I simply can't imagine everyone wanting to wait for that or imagine them paying 3 times the price to watch me do the same thing 7 times. Not that your idea is a bad one, it would just not be feasible for me to do without the bows.

The one thing everyone seems to forget is that all 7 of these cams mentioned are hybrid cams. Setting them to spec are nearly identical and the creep tuning is where you tailor the bows shooting performance to your form and shooting style.

Remember guys I am just an archer like you and not a studio production company. I have gotten some killer ideas but unfortunately I am only able to do so much before it leaves my realm of ability or resources. I hate it that I can not include some of the ideas that have been presented to me on this disc. I may do another disc later on kind of like a step 2 in Hybrid cam tuning. 

Also if you know anyone that shoots Pearson bows with a Hybrid cam then this will work for them as well. Have been looking at the 2005 models left at the sports shop and they are the same thing just made by a different bow maker. May even include one of those bows in the video to show that the Hybrid cam tuning method I use works on them just as well.


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

Just do what you can, I'm sure the video will cover the basic similarties that can be applied from one cam type to the other. 

Looking forward to picking up a copy.


----------



## dumpsterduck (Nov 6, 2007)

*Count me in*

I would like a copy if you can post to Australia.
Thanks:tongue:


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

PM me when it's ready to ship please!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*Dvd*

Send me a pm when it is done. Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dumpsterduck said:


> I would like a copy if you can post to Australia.
> Thanks:tongue:


That will not be a problem. I am going to open this up worldwide. shipping charges will be added when you "checkout" at the site I am having made up.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Sign me up, I'm interested!


----------



## Hoytarcher (Nov 4, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of info -- sign me up


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll take one, PM me or I'll keep checking either way.

Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

*tuning*



illbowhunter said:


> Take a bow that is way out of tune and show how to get it back into tune including twisting cables and strings telling which cable twisting does what.



I like this idea and give me a PM when it is done. Thanks!


----------



## prototype427 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm curious how is the video coming along? Any idea of a Date to be released?
I don't own one but am intested in the Video as I have friends with Hybrid cams.


----------



## njflinger (Jan 27, 2007)

*add me to the list*

I would also like to understand how to find or fix a problem with my trykon nice choice of bows if I dont say so myself !

denny


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> HUH?
> Are you making a statement or asking a question???[/QUOTE
> 
> Statement..


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

prototype427 said:


> I'm curious how is the video coming along? Any idea of a Date to be released?
> I don't own one but am intested in the Video as I have friends with Hybrid cams.


Thought I was going to get retarted on it this past weekend but me and my camera operator could not get together on it. I was on call, she has 2 kids, we both work different shedules, it just did not work out. I am hoping to shoot the majority of the video this weekend as it looks like our schedules will be more friendly this time.

I am still shooting to have it ready towards the end of April.

I appreciate everyones patience and I will not let you guys down. That hard drive failure set me way back but I guess it happens. What can you do?
Once I get close to having it encoded and finalized I will open up preorders to ship out on a specified date. That way I will know how many I have to have ready and get them done and have a couple dozen on the shelf for later orders.

Hope everyone is doing well and I pray that you are shooting straight.


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't wait till it is done. I am recovering from shoulder surgery and cannot shoot for a few more months. Hopefully I can get the video and tinker with my vulcan before then. Javi's post is great, but I am one of those that needs to see things done to figure it out.


----------



## strugln (Feb 11, 2008)

*sounds good*

count me in on a copy. Just bought my first Hoyt and look forward to setting it up for spots.

Jamie
Mathews Switchback ....hunting
Mathews C3 ....3D
Hoyt ProElite ......Spots
Ross 334 ......Selling


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Hey guys after talking with ArcherSteve and Javi about this we all feel a video of the Cam and 1/2 tuning process may be helpful to those that own a hybrid cam bow. With over 700 posts on the tuning thread for Hoyts mostly being questions about what they are doing wrong and the influx of questions they receive I have talked to them about making a DVD that will visually walk you through the process.
> I now need you feedback on this.
> I have tossed the idea around with those that will be helping me get this made and they all feel for the costs of the discs and shipping with a little for the knowledge that 10 bucks TYD would be a fair asking price.
> Would you be interested in this?
> ...


Having just bought a Trykon XL bare bow, and recieved it today I'd be extremely interested is such a video.


----------



## pgba (Apr 6, 2008)

Put me down for one in Australia as well please
:darkbeer:XXXX cause we can't spell beer


----------



## ripstop (Dec 30, 2007)

*I'm in*

I don't know if you are using this post for a head count, but I would like to get one as well.

Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

ripstop said:


> I don't know if you are using this post for a head count, but I would like to get one as well.
> 
> Thanks


Kinda using it as a thermometer to guage how many I will need to produce.

OK guys here is the weekly update.

Having to relocate shoot sites. Lot of drama over at my sisters house and her basement is no longer useable.
Also have changed camera operators and hopefully our schedules will be easier to work around than the last one.
Still looking like it will be ready towards the end of April beginning of May.
Really glad you guys have been patient through all this. With everything that went wrong in a short spell there was no way I could overcome it to meet my previous date.
Hope you all are good, and I'm out!


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good video! I'll be in for one as well.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*I'll take one!!!*

Hi hoytthompson,I think this is a great idea.I am a staff shooter with hoyt and absolutely love their bows.I personally work on all my stuff and have worked in two different pro shops, so i have a good knowledge of bow mechanics through hand on experience,but this tech video would be very valuable to me to help teach others about timing issues and such.Please pm me when these are available!!!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey captpete who is the girl in the picture by your i.d?.....WOWEE


----------



## KZ3 (May 27, 2005)

I would be interested in one also


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I would purchase one!

Thanks!
NC:cocktail:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*You mean I got out of bed for this?.....*

I went into work today nd as usual as I am the only one there I started the weekly yard maintenance. About 9 the service tech and general manager showed up and laid it down for me.

"As part of a business decision we have decided to relocate you facility and no longer have a position to offer you"

So I am out of a job.
I guess this means more time to finish the video.
Kinda stinks but I kinda saw this coming.

Anyway here is the weekly update.
Have everything re set up and may start filming this weekend if my cameraman can make it on such short notice.
Still looking good for the end of April/beginning of May.

Thats it for now and, I am out!!


----------



## codeman2379 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the job that really stinks!!!! but if you get the video done sounds like you will be able to generate some income that way I know I want one.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Not gonna be making a bunch off of the DVDs after it is all said and done. Just doing it to help my fellow archer bretheren.


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Good Luck, I hope you find a new job thats even better than the one you had.
I too would like a DVD.


----------



## AER (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd be interested in a copy also.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Stick me down for one as well. Hope the job thing works out for ya.


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it SOUP YET????:tongue:

Just checking in, still very interested. Posted interest before but if collecting estimated qty, make sure I'm in there.
I wish you the best in regards to the challenges you've faced lately. I sure have had my share of excuses this year.

I'll pay when you'll take it:wink:
Thanks!


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

when ever your ready let me know, i'll take one. hope you find a job soon.


----------



## ryan82 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new to the site. Been following this thread a bit and I'm definatly interested in a copy of this dvd. Can't wait till it's ready.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Video*

I would like one also. Good luck and sorry about the job. There's others...don't sweat it...


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*walk back*

is walk back tunning better than paper i always use paper thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

springy said:


> is walk back tunning better than paper i always use paper thanks


Please don't hijack the threads. If you have questions all of us here will be glad to help but you need to ask this question in a thread that is on this topic or start your own.
Also this topic has been discussed to great lengths here. use the search see what you find.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Can't wait


----------



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hoyt tuning DVD*

Please count on me for one of the DVD's. 
Thanks, Kent


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll take one.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Video update and peek at the "bench"*

We cleaned out my "man cave in construction" and added a back drop dressed the bench up some and this is where I am going to film from. 

Not quite as nice as the first setup I had but that is no longer an option to reshoot there.

I hope this will work for everyone and the lighting will be different as we forgot them but will be working on that tomorrow. Should start shooting this weekend, God willing.

So what do you think...is this low budget enough....:chortle:epsi:


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like something I would want. I'll take one. The "studio" looks good.


----------



## AASedillo (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll take one also. Please PM when avail.


----------



## ryan82 (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good, can't wait for the vid!


----------



## Hoytarcher (Nov 4, 2002)

Looks great!! I will take one for sure. My new Hoyt has just been ordered.


----------



## MECHDOC (Feb 17, 2008)

Count me in for one also.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Video Update*

Got some good filming done tonight.
Took us a bit to get the lighting adjusted where it looks decent.
So far so good. If I can get a couple more days in like today in then we should be good to go for editing which should not take a bunch of time.
Hopefully I can start taking preorders on the 28th of April.

Hope all is well with you are yours and I will talk to you all later.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Anyone here help me out with a question*

I am laying out the video on my computer and was thinking of adding some music to the intro and ending. I was wondering if any here had experience with what I can use and what I cant use.
I know I can't just go and grab a CD of my rack and load music from an artist on there.
I found some royalty free music site but these tracks run any where from 25 to 100 dollars a piece.
Who can help me out on this? Legal archers and musical archers step up! LOL


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*I have my site up now.*

Here is the website I will link to that with have a direct buy through paypal or the mailing instructions for a check or money order.


http://www.tigermountainarchery.com/

still a bit of work to do on it but I am moving in the right way.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Looking forward to it. I keep checking every couple days to see if you have them up for sale yet.

Any ideas what the cost will be?


----------



## mpc1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

great idea cant wait to order a copy any idea on what the cost will be


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah the cost will be 10 bucks TYD in the con U.S. Outside U.S. will need to add some to cover postage.

Am planning to open preorders on the 1st of May for 5 to 7 days to give me time to burn enough copies to get the initial orders out and a small stock available. I will make it well know here that I have them ready to go.

I have had the flu for the past 4 days and been working on the editing of the video I have. I am going to re film some of it and hopefully finish the filming today if my voice will hold out. I am real picky about how I want this to look and sound. I am very strict on myself to make sure all the information is understandable. I have learned that I would rather have all you guys in the room to ask me questions as I go. Teaching a camera how to do this is not easy as it just sits there and watches, no questions or confused looks.

I really appreciate the patience from you guys. I mentioned this back in January knowing I would not have time to work on it till mid March and since then I have had every set back that I can imagine from hard drive failure to losing my job and having to look for another to the flu. I am here to tell you it seems I can't win for losing.


----------



## mpc1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

:bump2:


----------



## Skip Eberhart (Dec 19, 2007)

*Hoyt Video*

I'll take one. Just let me know.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Can't wait. Come on May


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I am definitely in for one


----------



## luckymako (Apr 30, 2008)

i'll buy one too pm me


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Want to know immediatly of availability?*

For the ones that want to be notified immediatley of the release of my DVD please go to my site and click on the link for the preoder mailing list. You will only need to do this once and you need only to click the link and then click send. I will notify you the minute the link is up and working. 

I am nearing completion and should be opening preoders in the next week.
Sorry for all the delays, most of them could not be prevented.

www.tigermountainarchery.com/


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Done It!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: for the night. epsi:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Good morning AT'ers!
Bumping for the morning.
Get on the list to be notified immediatly of the preorders. www.tigermountainarchery.com
I will start preorders as soon as I have a ready, working, fully encoded copy to work with.
I am hoping to have this by Sunday night.
Been running around doing job interviews and meetings at the Dept. of Labor.
I think I have worked more not having a job than when I was employed.
May have found a job this morning and have to go drug testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

If you are going to the link to sign up for the DVD preorders email then just click the link and press send. Do not erase the subject or spell check it or what ever. If the subject line does not say "Preoder DVD list" then the software may not catch it and you might not recieve your email. Already have had a dozen come in this way and had to manually fix it so that you will get your email reminder. I may not catch them all so please just send the blank email without modifying it or spell checking it.

Thanks have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm on the list. Thanks again for doing this. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

no problem. thanks for being so patient with me.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: for the day


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

will be finished shooting film this evening and be working on the editing tomorrow and finishing it up as soon as I can.

if you want one of the first run of copies you need to get on the preorder list soon.

I hope to be ready to sell by the weekend of the 9th and mailing out on the 12th.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Filming is pretty much done with the exception of the creep tuning which will be shot tomorrow. May reshoot some of the previous stuff to clarify a few things but the actual "bench tuning" is finally done.

I thought I would never get together with my camera man to finish this part. 
A Huge shout out to him right now as he stayed with me for the entire tune today. 
Took 7 hours of setup, shooting, reviewing, and reshooting but it is done and the rest is easy.
Editing will take a bit as I have found a job and will report to work Monday morning.
So I will be editing a bit at a time in the evenings till it is done. I still plan to start mailing out DVDs on the 12th of May. If you want to be on the preorder annoucment email list you need to go to my site at www.tigermountainarchery.com and click on the link on the front page. The minute I have a full copy completed ready to burn I will open preorders. This way you do not have to worry about buying something that does not exist. I will let the preorders run a few days to build up a stock to cover everyone that wants one and a few more to keep me ahead of the game so you should not have to wait to long to recieve one. 
well it is off to bed now. I hope everyone is in good spirits and may god bless. Shoot straight.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Good morning fellow archers. It is off to work I go!
:bump:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you taking payment yet??? Guess I am really interested in seeing the creep tuning being done.

Also bump back up for ya.


----------



## codeman2379 (Feb 27, 2008)

How is the new job? Still on schedule for the 12? Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

codeman2379 said:


> How is the new job? Still on schedule for the 12? Thanks


It is going to be tight but I have a scene or 2 that needs reshooting a scence where I go over the tiller/draw stop section with a little more detail than I did when I shot it and then I have creep tuning. I am also working on the editing and I am looking around for the best deal on bulk media like DVD's, labels and such. With the job keeping me busy now I am progressing a little slower than I had intended. I am doing what I can when I can. After dinner tonight I am going to spend some more time on it.

I believe I am going to open preorders Monday the 12th instead of this weekend. I apologize for taking so long with this but am working to finish it up as quick as I can.
Want to thank everyone that has given me suggestion,support and their patience. Be good guys and I will talk at you later.


----------



## dedoo (Mar 17, 2008)

Will there be a downloadable version?
My dvd player most of the times cant play dvd's burned in other countries so a download, maybe in mpg format or something, would be preferred for me.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

No sorry not a downloadable version.
I am glad that you mentioned it though
I will need to look in on that.
If I formatted it in PAL would that work?
Anyone know what I will need to do for those across the pond?


----------



## mpc1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Another update.*

Been working on the editing tonight and got some done but, not as much as I thought I would by now.

Sorry to keep coming back and telling you it is not done yet but I am working on it as much as I can and with an older computer it takes longer to work on video that is DVD size.

Will keep moving forward on it after work like I have been and will work on it some more this weekend.

Thanks to those that sent me PM's and posts congragulating me on the new job. I believe things are going to work out there but I am working longer hours here than I did at my last job.

Be good guys and I will see you later.


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your efforts. I can't wait to put the "Thompson Tune" on my Trykon!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Iam ready,are you


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Tapfoot said:


> Thanks for all your efforts. I can't wait to put the "Thompson Tune" on my Trykon!


The Thompson Tune.....I like it but this is more the Javi/HT method. If it were not for Javis method then I may have figured it out but not near as quick. This is my modifed version of his tuning method.
After you follow these directions to get your bow in spec and follow that up with the creep tune you will have a bow with minimal vibration, consistant nock travel, and a pretty firm back wall. Then you can do things like walk back or french tuning that is described in detail here at this site. It makes for a real sweet shooting bow. I have not creep tuned mine yet as I need to finish filming a scene or two but, I took it out and ran about 20 shots through it and it really fels good. After the creep tune it will be even better.
I really hope this DVD will help you guys understand Javis method more andd get your bow to an optimal start point for the rest of you tuning.
Well it is off to work. Be good guys.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Iam ready,are you


Working on it. Will be ready soon.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Get on the list*

Working on editing and finishing the Video this weekend and should finish it up tomorrow if nothing comes up.
If you want instant notification that the DVD is done then go to my website, www.tigermountainarchery.com, and click on the preorder link. This will bring up your email program and just click send.

Getting on the list does not mean you have to preorder it is just a way of letting me notify you when it is done by sending you an email. This information is is also going to be useful to me for ordering the discs, mailers and stuff I will need to mail it to you. I plan on ordering the supplies Monday or Tuesday so I will have enough to cover the "preorder" list and have a few left over. If I run out then I am going to have to wait for more supplies to come which means you will have to wait longer on your order. Just want to keep wait times to a minimum for you guys as you have all waited a while for me to complete this.

Hope you all have a Great weekend!!epsi:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*I am like 92% Done!!!*

All the filming is done and I have finished like 80% of the editing was completed today.
I really hope this helps you guys out, I have tried to be very thorough and give as much detail as needed to make this as easy as possible.
If used with Javis written tutorial then I see no reason that this should not make it clear as a bell.

You guys have a great night and I would expect an email tomorrow night that preorders have started.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Working on editing and finishing the Video this weekend and should finish it up tomorrow if nothing comes up.
> If you want instant notification that the DVD is done then go to my website, www.tigermountainarchery.com, and click on the preorder link. This will bring up your email program and just click send.
> 
> Getting on the list does not mean you have to preorder it is just a way of letting me notify you when it is done by sending you an email. This information is is also going to be useful to me for ordering the discs, mailers and stuff I will need to mail it to you. I plan on ordering the supplies Monday or Tuesday so I will have enough to cover the "preorder" list and have a few left over. If I run out then I am going to have to wait for more supplies to come which means you will have to wait longer on your order. Just want to keep wait times to a minimum for you guys as you have all waited a while for me to complete this.
> ...


-------------------------
Hello
Pm me with cost and mailing information for a money order to be sent. [ Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I will try to remember to do that. If you go to my site and sign up for the mailing list you will be sure to get an email when it is done. I expect to open up preorders tomorrow night when I have a full working copy that is ready to be reproduced. Preorders will run 7 days till shipping starts and I will fill orders as they come in.
I will have the instructions on my site for the Check/MO payments as well.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Preorders Are OPEN!!!!!​


You can go to my site www.tigermountainarchery.com for detail how to order.
Please follow the instructions there. Paypal is preferred but will accept check and Money Order. Please do not send cash or inquire about Western Union. I also should be set to accept Credit Cards through PayPal as well.

All orders are final and the expected shipp date for the preordered DVDs will be the 19th.

Sorry for the delay and I appreciate the patience.
I hope that this DVD helps you all get your bow "In Spec".


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Preorders Are OPEN!!!!!​
> 
> 
> You can go to my site www.tigermountainarchery.com for detail how to order.
> ...


Just Pre-ordered! :darkbeer: Thanks for all the hard work. Looking forward to getting it in the mail soon.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Here is what the DVD covers.*

DVD is close to 1:30 long. I really went over this step by step.
I go through:
tools needed for job,
changing strings and setting them back on bow correctly,
setting A2A,
setting Draw stop timing,
setting an even tiller measurement,
setting Brace height/static cam position,
setting draw length and correct starting poundage.
Go over creep tuning and a few other tips I throw in through the tuning process. I even recapp a little at the end on some things i may not have explained thorough enough.


This is an expanded version of the Cam Sync/Timing Tuning that I learned and Modified from Javi and his tutorial.

This is the first step for setting a Hybrid cam bow up from scratch or retuning it. If you Cams are out of time or out of sync then all other methods of tuning (e.g. Walk back, french, paper, bareshaft, broadhead) wll suffer performance loss.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: to let others know the preorders are going on right now.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Order page down*

As some of you know i am experiencing problems with my ordering page.
Some are getting charged really high shipping and I am on it. I will get it fixed or changed tomorrow.
I have emailed those that have been overcharged and let them know of the problem. I will fix it or completely change it so that it is working right.
Sleep tight and I will try to have it right by tomorrow evening. Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Order Page is back up!*

The order page is back up and set up to be a little more simple.
We have also added a cart feature where you can buy as many as you need in one trip.
When you click on the button you need it will open a new page. The "continue shopping" button does not work. If you need a DVD for some one that falls into a different shipping catagory just go back to the order page and click on the appropriate button, it will be added to your cart.
please make sure you select the appropriate DVD format and make sure you shipping address or addresses are correct and there is even a spot to leave a note on your order.
Sorry for any inconviences but I am trying to make this as simple as possible.
Also the instructions for Check and Money Orders are posted at the bottom part of the page.
Hope you all have a good night and a great day. Shoot straight.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Just placed my order. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I have sent PM's here at AT to those that asked to be PM'ed. I hope I got everyone.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I have sent PM's here at AT to those that asked to be PM'ed. I hope I got everyone.


Just recieved your Pm and then sent you a Pm question.



Quote = if you need NTSC or PAL format DVD

?? What dose this mean


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

mailed money order on Monday


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys gonna have this thread closed and redirect everyone to these links to purchase. It has been fun.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692435

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=691473


----------

